# Easy etoufee



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Found this recipe on a Cajun fb page and for a quick easy etoufee it’s hard to beat. I did thin it with some chicken stock and used shrimp instead of crawfish. Use small shrimp if u do


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I stopped reading when he said he did not make a roux.......


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I stopped reading when he said he did not make a roux.......


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And to be honest, the roux ones are the best etoufees! but those are for weekends, this is weekday etoufee😂


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

halo1 said:


> View attachment 1075978


This was my first thought when I saw his recipe, I should really not drink bourbon during the work week


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

actually, that's just a fancy mushroom soup recipe. lol.
jack


----------

